# Delta 46-715 Bad Quill



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a bad Quill in the tailstock, I need to remove it and order a new one.
It will come out to the 3" mark and move in to the 1" mark. It takes 2 people to get it to move this much.
I think it should keep on coming out to be removed?

Have any of you done this? How do you remove the quill?
Thanks


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had the morse taper stick once, but the quill should move the entire distance if there is nothing in the taper. Locking screws on the quill? The crank unscrews from the lead screw in order to remove the quill. Left hand threads? Don't forget the set screw.

Got pictures?


----------



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah I got all that done. No problem with any thing in the MT#2, locking screw, set screw.

I can remove every part off the tailstock but the Quill and the key.

Basically I'm asking does the quill come out the front or back when fully removing it? I need to know what way to hit it the a %#^ BIGGER HAMMER!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just a WAG, but I would say it comes out the front (toward the headstock).

Check out http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-46715-type-castiron-lathe-parts-c-3275_9659_7667.html


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a parts breakdown. Looks like it should come out the front. If it takes two people to move it sounds like it already got hit too much with a hammer.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-lathe-parts-c-3275_9659.html


----------



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks but I guess no one has done this.
I should say I know how to work a lathe and how a quill works. But like a car I can repair a lot of things, I can work the transmission but I have never removed it. YET.

I have looked over the parts Diagram and the worthless manual for hours, no real help, Yes the dotted line shows from the front.

"If it takes two people to move it sounds like it already got hit too much with a hammer." You never know! I just got it used and abused from a High School.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Still, it just might be worth taking it to a contracted Delta Service Center, even if it cost you a few $$$. Mine was under warranty, but well worth the trip regardless. That is unless you are prepared to purchase an entirely new tail stock.

FWIW, and I had already beat it up with a hammer.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't have that lathe, but when that happened to me on my old Delta. Took it apart from the rear starting with hand wheel, sprayed WD-40 with little twisting & turning everything came apart. Cleaned everything & put it back together. Not sure what caused things to jam up, once cleaned and put back together never happen again.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Sometimes the teeniest little tad of swarf or dust chippings wedged into the quill housing can cause the whole sheebang to sieze up.Taking it all apart and checking for roughness or dust and cleaning, if it is just dust or chipping.Then oiling and putting it all back together can very often work miracles. Alistair


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

There should be a groove on the bottom side of the quill. The groove might accomodates a roll pin, or some other protrusion located in the tailstock to keep the qiill from turning. If the groove is boogered, or the roll pin, the quill might have turned a little and is binding on said pin. Check the groove and see if it's vertical with the center of the quill hole. If not, get it vertical, and remove the quill, and replace the pin….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

I got it out. With the tailstock in a vise, turning the wheel clockwise with both hands (taking a lot of work a real lot) for about 10 mins I got the Quill back to 3" out. Then disassembled the wheel, plate and Spindle Screw (just the tailstock and quill remaining) knocked out the Quill out the front with a wood dowel and a 2lb dead blow hammer.

Since no one was done this or was had a quill so damaged and stuck so hard in the tailstock, I will do a photo blog posting. Btw I repaired it and it's working fine.


----------



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

P.S. Jerry good info, but that isn't the description of a 46-715. The groove is at 9 o'clock not 6, no roll pin but a key (Delta term "Quill Scale")


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, so I was off a little, and I couldn't come up with the clock positions. Getting old sucks. Hehe So, what was the problem?


> ?


? 
I mentioned the roll pin because of my old Delta. It has a roll pin and groove that finally wore the edges of the groove, and the roll pin pushed down a little causing the quill to turn and locked up similar to your description. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Todd22 (Aug 25, 2021)

I know this thread is several years old, but just wondering if anybody's still here. I just bought a Delta lathe with a stuck tailstock quill. If anybody's still here, I'll elaborate on the issue and post pics.

Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

People are here… but the guy who originally started this thread apparently isn't (hasn't posted anything for over 7 years).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Todd22 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey Brad,

[UPDATE] - As I was typing below, I thought I might need another photo. Went out to the shop, and ended up figuring everything out. Yes, the roll pin had been worn down and gouged the heck out of the quill. Hammered the quill out, took a fine file to the quill and removed the high spots from the gouges. Re-installed the roll pin (after fabbing an extra long punch from all-thread and a magnet), and the quill now slides easily in and out of the tailstock!

Will finish reassembly tomorrow.

Thanks!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lvu4x9piLTPnpLh47

Just bought this Delta 46-451 lathe. The quill moves smoothly and easily when it's closest to being fully retracted. As it extends out from the tailstock, it becomes harder and harder to turn the wheel. I am able to extend the quill far enough to disengage the drive screw.

As you can see in the pics, there are some spiral shaped gouges in the quill when extended. Also, the groove starts out at the 3:00 position when retracted, but moves to the 1:00 position when extended.

I'm guessing the roll pin has been damaged and is no longer engaging the groove, as Nubsnstubs mentioned above. IF that's the case, will I damage anything by just hammering the quill out?

Do I need to get the groove vertical before hammering?

There is a small spring-loaded ball bearing at the 12:00 position of the tailstock (can be seen in upper right corner of pic with spiral grooves). It appears to be similar to a zerk fitting, but there's nothing to clamp the grease nozzle to as the bearing is practically flush with the tailstock housing.


----------



## Scrappy7 (May 10, 2020)

What is the diameter and thread on the 46-715 Type 2 tailstock quill screw? I am pretty sure the thread profile is Metric 1.5 fine. The diameter of the screw is between 15mm and 16mm. The Delta quill is not to be found but the quill screw is available. The screw almost fits the JWL1642 tailstock quill but something is slightly off. I hope I can clean the threads on the jet quill to allow it to accept the Delta quill screw. Any ideas?


----------

